# Tadcaster



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi out there

Any info on a good place to stop/lunch between top of M62 and York (without going into central York).

All recommendations gratefully accepted.

Keep safe out there   

Milly


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Plenty of laybys on the A64 or are you looking for something off road :?: Park and Ride carpark at Heslington very under utilised, plenty of space and only 5 mins of the 64


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> Plenty of laybys on the A64 or are you looking for something off road :?:


Yes sopmething off road - dont mind going to a pub/cafe etc. Somewhere we can stop and have a walk around that is pretty or interesting.

We may either make a lunch or eat out.

Thanks

Milly


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The park and ride is adjacent to the NEW York University complex with huge man made lake. I don't know if construction has totally finished yet but I have planned to visit next spring as there are many features developed to encourage birdlife and voles etc. There are Oak benches all over the site and it's open to public access. It is also VERY interesting architecture.
Access is off the A64 at the 1079 exit turn left at the top of the slip road and continue past the first park and ride until you pass the B&Q on the otherside of the carriageway, you will arrive at a roundabout where left again to another roundabout where left again and you have arrived. On foot from the car park walk down past the bus stops over the crossing and onto the coloured footpath that goes around the complex.


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Milly,

If you want somewhere which is easy to get to, and near to York, then you could try the 'Designer Outlet', which is a super indoor shopping mall, with stacks of parking, and a 'Park and Ride' into York if you need it. Apart from all the shops there is a large food hall upstairs.

As you travel east on the A64 and get near to York Racecourse, there are lots of signs. It is situated at the junction of the A64 and the A19 (south side). Here is a link:

http://www.firstgroup.com/ukbus/yorkhumber/york/parkandride/index.php

I was there, with my van, four days ago and am a regular visitor, however I have never used the 'Park and Ride'.

Ian


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

There is always Fairburn ings about 5 miles from A64 its a bird sanctuary a few pubs like Three Horse Shoes do lovely food. Or you could have something in your van at the Bird Sanctuary. The car park is free and big enough for a van.

Fairburn Ings

Just in case you want to watch a few birds!!!!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

greenasthegrass said:


> There is always Fairburn ings about 5 miles from A64 its a bird sanctuary a few pubs like Three Horse Shoes do lovely food. Or you could have something in your van at the Bird Sanctuary. The car park is free and big enough for a van.
> 
> Fairburn Ings
> 
> ...


The RSPB car park may APPEAR to be free but it is not. You have to go into the reception building and buy a ticket. It is FREE to RSPB members tho. However if it is busy a motorhome certainly wont fit in a car space.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Since when?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

At least the year and a half I've been a member. All RSPB sites are the same but they wont clamp you, it's more a conscience thing but there are notices up and you may be frowned upon if you dont have a day ticket on your dash.

P.S. it's never more than a couple of squid but it may be dearer at Bempton cliffs as I think the council police it.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Are you talking about same car park the big one where you walk to the shop? Cos that is massive you can park a bus in there and it was free 6 months ago no signs up whatsoever!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes the main car park at the reception building. I wouldn't say it was MASSIVE :roll: Spaces aren't marked out except disabled but are only regular length.
I admit the first time I visited I never noticed any signs but I did the second time


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I can't be bothered arguing with you I know nothing I never go anywhere I don't do anything and don't live anywhere near it - you win - its shyte its rubbish don't go there - stay on main road and go straight to York!

Greenie


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No need for that? I'll hold your teddy.

Like I said it's only £2
http://www.rspb.org.uk/reserves/guide/f/fairburnings/about.aspx


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Greenie and All

I have been reluctant to answer this post but I was thinking of Fairburn as its only 3 miles from where I live, I take Mitsi for a walk their not paid yet.

I was also thinking of Aberford and the Swan there is a walk around Parlington my old school.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Hey Milly! As we're North of York this weekend we're going to check out The York Uni site tomorrow on our way home. On passing last night it all looked fully illuminated so I'm guessing it's all handed over and construction finished. I've not seen the lake with water in yet


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*tadcaster*

hi,

dont know about anywhere else up that end,but the swan at aberford is a fantastic gastro pub,had the name before it was invented,we drive from manchester at times just too have a walk round the village,and a meal afterward in the pub,you can just have a stroll round the village,or a really good hike.

thinking about this,might go later today,the suns shining,and its dry.......only in the car, but its a day out.

mag

p.s. dont know how big your van is,but before parking in the courtyard at the swan,i,d have a look how busy it is,it can sometimes get chocker, no fun doing a 90 point turn.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Well bad news  Just been to Heslington and they're in the process of installing card access barriers to make it student permit parking only. What a shame but I should have seen it coming.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi guys

Thanks for all the replies. 

Calm down Techno and Greenie.

Unfortunately didnt have time to goontinternet on Thursday night cos I was too busy organising/packing/shopping etc etc so missed a lot of the replies.

In the end we stopped in Tadcaster parked on the car park near the brewery (other park over the bridge had height barriers on it)
and went into Tykes tearooms - which was very busy but the food was worth the wait.

The river was very high (nearly up to the top of the arches) but we did have a walk along the banks and around and into the very pretty church.

Had a lovely weekend at Manor House Farm (adults only) and went into Bishopsthorpe on Saturday night for a bommy at the Marcia pub which was crazy - theres this little village which is very pretty and has the Bishops Palace there and an old church and we walked to it thinking there would be a couple of people in the pub and the fireworks would be good to watch out of the window. Gets to the village and its like MANIC and I mean MANIC cars all over the place, buses which cant get down the road people swarming all over and a massive queue to get into the bommy. £2 admission charge but it was absolutely brilliant display of fireworks which must have gone on for about 1/2 hour, massive bonfire and you could get food (and of course a drink) - worth 2 quid of even a Yorkshireman's money :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Milly


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

By the way you people from over the border what are Ings - we came across a lot of them this weekend - as Greenie says, Fairburn Ings then we came across Fulford Ings and I think there was a Middlethorpe Ings - so what are they?

Milly


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Daren't say Milly am always contradicted by some know it all. Glad you had a good time.

Greenie :lol: 

PS its always related to some marsh or boggy land so I assume its that - probably not no doubt the legion of watchers will be along shortly!


----------

